# venison???



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

Hunting season starts in 30 days and I was wondering what deer parts to keep, and the best portion to package. 

Thanks


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL.. Don't keep any of it.. just send it all MY way!!!
Seriously ( well, I am serious, but REALLY serioursly) I am not a fan of the neck. Not enough meat to cut off, and the bones to me seem too small and hard... choking worries me. I personally love getting deer "hams" for the dogs. Not really keen on using the deer organ, but that's just me.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

If a dog isn't used to a raw diet, can he still have some raw venison if he gets the chance? Or would it mess up his digestion?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've fed venison, but since it's not something I feed all the time, small quantities,,

A big quantity can definately give them diarhea When my husband hunts,,I'm rather picky about what I give the dogs,,usually just the liver and heart because we eat the meat


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

my hubby was thinking of shooting a few extra (block permit) to use for dog food so I was wondering if that was a good plan. We only eat it 2x a week so I only need 200lbs for us


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

I usually just feed heart and liver and give them the rib bones. Like others have said Venison is not used in the Barf diet so small quantaties unless you want puddles in your yard.

-SH-


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

BoomandBolt said:


> my hubby was thinking of shooting a few extra (block permit) to use for dog food so I was wondering if that was a good plan. We only eat it 2x a week so I only need 200lbs for us


I say GO FOR IT!! Vennie is a GREAT meat source for dogs! You won't find many parts that qualify as RMBs for the dogs - most of the bones are just too big.

If you are in an area where CWD is an issue I would have the deer checked first. Otherwise you can feed the dogs ALL the meat from the deer!

Remember - you need more than just MEAT for the raw diet, you need bones too. 

You *could* use ALL venison meat in their diet as long as they get bones and organ meat from somewhere.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, my dogs are on a diet right now that is mostly venison... but we have been adding in chicken backs, turkey necks/legs/wings, and pork necks to give them RMB.. and NEVER had a Poo Issue!!!! This week, they are eating Filet Mignon and Delmonico, with some pork necks... ( meat company had a capacitor or something stolen and the alarm said that the freezer got below what they like, so we got 40+ pounds of high quality steak... i know the form for insurance stated it was a loss of around 1,000 dollar!!!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I would LOVE to get more venison this season. The problem is I don't deer hunt, lol! I should, but honestly, sitting in the woods for hours is not fun. I have friends who do, but I suppose if I REALLY want to get the meat I'm going to have to start. I don't know if it's the recession or what, but people used to THROW venison at me all the time, now I hardly get any.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My dog is on a raw diet, she gets a little venison added at times. Not too much, as it is very rich and will give her loose stools if she eats too much at one time. I cant get in the woods enough. I absolutely love bow hunting too. Very quiet and peaceful, you see things you just dont get to see on a nature hike. Ever have a red tailed hawk fly only 3 ft away and land on a branch, look you right in the eye, and fly away. AWESOME! And you thought bitework was exciting.


----------

